# Haunting Experience



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello everyone! I forgot to post this here, so I'll put everything in a nutshell. Basically, I got hired as the only new hire this year at a pro haunt called the Haunting Experience (www.hauntingexperience.com). We had dress rehearsal tonight and yeah the haunt is looking great! It's located in Cottage Grove Minnesota and anyone in the area should stop by! It's a great haunt, and I'm working one of the biggest roles!

Some pics from dress rehearsal:









My house! Mwuahahahahahahaha *Aka evil laugh here*









The "Bottomless Pit" area. This effect gets me every time!









A creepy hallway. I had to walk through this part and one of my coworkers jumped out and got me GOOD.









The monk room. Basically, 4 mannequins, 2 actors, all dressed up the same, you get the idea.









Another view of my lovely room.

More updates as they come! Opening night is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, your room is pretty sick, looks like a neat haunt!


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Woohoo opening night is tonight! I can't wait! I leave in about a half hour *waits eagerly*.
Just to add to my part (Butcher/leatherface/scary big dude) I got some old jeans, tore huge holes in them, splattered fake blood all over, and rubbed them in dirt & grass. They look great! 

I'll give you guys a little working report after tonight!


----------

